# Hey all from NZ



## spudattack (Jul 21, 2018)

Hey guys

So I strapped a board onto my feet for the first time on Monday and have now caught the bug big time!
I had no idea how much I would enjoy it!

I have never skied or snowboarded before this and at the ripe old age of 38 decided to give it a go, I bought a second hand K2 159cm board, bindings and boots and we booked a week at a friends place in Ohakune.
I have no idea if the gear I have is right for me (1.8m tall and 75kg) for all mountain but it seems to work!

After a battering first morning it all started to click after lunch and has been epic for the 3 days we managed to get up the mountain.

I am now looking forward to learning more in depth about the sport, especially gear and tips on riding and fine tuning what I have and have learned so far.

Cheers all and hope to learn heaps from you!

Marc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

spudattack said:


> second hand K2 159cm board, bindings and boots...
> ...I have no idea if the gear I have is right for me (1.8m tall and 75kg) for all mountain but it seems to work!


Yep, you'll be fine!

Where are you based? There's a few of us on here who frequent Mt Ruapehu


----------



## spudattack (Jul 21, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> Yep, you'll be fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you based? There's a few of us on here who frequent Mt Ruapehu




Hey Manicmouse

Cheers, I am up in Whangarei at the moment but shifting down to Tauranga in a months time, pretty excited to be a days drive away from the mountain.

How often do you head down? Is it worth trying to get an early bird pass for next season? Obviously a bit late for this year!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I go up from Wellington. 3 hours to Ohakune. I've gone once so far this season and will be doing a couple of days at the end of this week. I'm going to do a bunch of random day trips with various people. No full weeks or anything like that!

I got the early early bird season pass for $350 plus only $50 youth pass for my oldest kid. Worth it if you're going to got at least 3 times considering it's $125 for an adult all mountain day pass now!

Tauranga is only 3 hours from Whakapapa so get up at 5am and do some day trips


----------



## spudattack (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow, that’s a bargain, will definitely look out for those for next season.

Yeah, that’s the plan, up at 5 and there by 8ish, friends of ours have a place at Ohakune so should be able to stay there every now and then.

My boy is just 5 so will start getting him into it, hopefully he will be up there with me fairly shortly.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

My oldest is 6, go in with very low expectations  We've done a couple of days each of the past two years. This year I'm hoping to make a breakthrough and work on some technique. It's hard with crowded slopes and not enough days up there.


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Marc, welcome to the forum! +1 for a Ruapehu regular!

I think Manic has covered everything. But basically, definitely look at that season pass at the end of the season. It has always been the cheapest price. Last year was the cheapest its been in 8 years apparently. I did the same, me and my 15 yr old, sorted! I've done 4 days already, so I'm riding for free from on! (that's how I sell it to the wife!!). 

And just to let you know, I've heard from a few people now, if you can snowboard on Ruapehu, you can snowboard anywhere!!!


----------



## spudattack (Jul 21, 2018)

motleybeast said:


> Hi Marc, welcome to the forum! +1 for a Ruapehu regular!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Motleybeast

Cheers, will definitely keep an eye out for that. 

Shifting to Tauranga in a couple of weeks so looking to get down to the mountain a few more times this season. It’s awesome to have something to look forward to in winter!

Does the ice get less as the season goes on up there?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep, late winter and spring conditions are good. Gets pretty slushy though! Beats ice.


----------

